# NetworkManager [Solved]

## omné

It's time for a real thread, no ? 

Last version is 5.1

Ok, you can find it in gentopia, here : http://gentopia.gentooexperimental.org/

There's some info here http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Gnome_Wifi and a previus thread here  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-350333-highlight-networkmanager.html

Now, i can build it, launch the init by 

```
/etc/init.d/NetworkManager start
```

I can launch nm-applet. The applet « see » the wireless network.

But :

Connecting to any network don't work neither wired nor wireless 

So

- must-I do the pam_console thing that I find in the ebuild (i tried but nothing)

- what about copiing the dhclient-script.sample in /sbin/dhclient-script (I do it to  :Surprised: )

Do anyone able to use it ?

My wired connection work with net.eth0 and wifi with wifi-rada (so why networkmanager ? Because  :Surprised: )

Omné.Last edited by omné on Sun Oct 30, 2005 11:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## steevdave

What is the output in messages (if you use syslog-ng that is - it is what I use) - I maintain NM in Gentopia, so I am always curious about users experiences.  Another way to do it is to run NetworkManager --no-daemon from a commandline as root.  NM does not support static configuration currently.  If you don't want to use pam_console, you can modify the dbus config files and change the lines... like so:

```

<busconfig>

        <policy user="root">

                <allow own="org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo"/>

                <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo"/>

                <allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo"/>

        </policy>

        <policy user="yourusername">

                <allow own="org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo"/>

                <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo"/>

                <allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo"/>

        </policy>

        <policy context="default">

                <deny own="org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo"/>

                <deny send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo"/>

                <deny send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo"/>

        </policy>

</busconfig>

```

You can do this for any application that wants to have at_console="true" - the other way is to be sure that you have read the README.pam_console that pam installs.  If you IRC, you can also join #gentopia on freenode, where someone should be around, but they aren't always.  I typically work from 10:15am to 6:45pm CST, but next week I will be working until 10pm, so I will not have a lot of time next week.

----------

## omné

Thank's a lot for responding.

I allready tried the dbus madifications. And read the README about pam. What is the best ?

What to put in tne pam config files for NetworkManager ?

No mutch time here but I will post my logs later.

Don't know if IRC is a good idear since I'm frensh and as you can read, a very bad english spoker...

I'll see.

----------

## omné

Ok, my /etc/dbus-1/system.d/NetworkManager.conf look like this : 

```
<!DOCTYPE busconfig PUBLIC

 "-//freedesktop//DTD D-BUS Bus Configuration 1.0//EN"

 "http://www.freedesktop.org/standards/dbus/1.0/busconfig.dtd">

<busconfig>

        <policy user="root">

                <allow own="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

                <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

                <allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

        </policy>

         <policy user="nemo">

         <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

         <allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

         </policy>

        <policy at_console="true">

                <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

                <allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

        </policy>

        <policy context="default">

                <deny own="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

                <deny send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

                <deny send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

        </policy>

</busconfig>

```

I change my  nm-applet.conf too adding my user. Must I do it for the other files in this directory (dhcdbd.conf gnome-power.conf hal.conf galago-daemon.conf  gnome-power-manager.conf notification-daemon.conf) ? 

I use syslog-ng here is the result of a little grep : 

 *Quote:*   

> # grep Network messages
> 
> Oct 30 11:47:56 calliope NetworkManager: <WARNING>        (): get_scan_results(): card took too much time scanning.  Get a better one.
> 
> Oct 30 11:47:56 calliope NetworkManager: <WARNING>        (): nm_device_wireless_scan(eth1): get_scan_results() returned an error.
> ...

 

Is this the reason of the problem ? (i'm using wifi-radar now without problems).

My wifi card use the orinoco-cs module. I'm using the kernel module for 2.6.13 nm-applet don't seem to run with 2.6.12 (and the ebuild modules).

Don't esitate if you need other informations.

Unfortunatly, here, I can't test the ethernet connection, there's no cable !

Omné.

----------

## omné

It works   :Very Happy:  Thank's Steev for helping me from IRC.

So you have to use the dhcp and dhcdbd ebuild from gentopia (and not bmg like me...) in order to get NetworkManager to work.

Don't forget to copy /etc/dhcp/dhclient-script.sample in /sbin /dhclien-script

and to use pam_console or changing your /urs/dbus-1 config files.

Omné

----------

